# Can anyone help me find what type paint they use on F250



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

It not factory paint. It was used to be Red then Black then White now.

I like white paint on 95 F250 it look cheap but it tough to scratch paint try with my key it tough paint.


landscape company didn't sand red or black paint off they just paint cover. 

Well I want repaint bronco and F250 with that type of paint. Anyone know what call it is?


It Thicker look like they repaint 3-4 coats but they told me they did 1 coat. Forgot to ask them what paint they use. 

Tomorrow I try get good closely picture of paint.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok tomorrow I be get closely of paint.

This is best picture I have now if it does help you.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Seriously?!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Go to an Auto parts store and ask them what kind of paint will give you a "hard" finish and they will tell you what to use.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Mil, There are generally 2 types of paint used. Base coat clear coat and single stage urethane. In my opinion the BCCC will last longer and is more UV resistant and can be "shinier", but is more prone to chipping. SS Urethane is a little more chip resistant, but is lees UV resistant and can tend to fade. Show cars use BCCC. Daily drivers and/ or work trucks will do fine with single stage urethane and it can be buffed to and really good shine.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Paint is fade white so it could be single stage urethane

Plus they didn't sand off or put primer. They just spray cover paint. It isn't shine like car paint. More like trailer paint.



Are single stage urethane easy to paint or different? Air gun?


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

single stage urethane you paint just like any other paint. For good results you need to at least scuff the paint and prime it. Sounds like the person who painted the truck before just did an el cheapo job to cover it. Heck I once painted a 69 ford with oil based house paint and a wagner power painter . You just need a paint gun (a Harbor freight $20 special will do) and a compressor that will run it. Painting is not a about painting it is about the prep work and the bodywork underneath. Paints are pretty forgiving and can be wet sanded and buffed to a good shine even if the actual. Paint work is marginal.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

mil, why can you not spell or form a basic sentence?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The paint probally had a harder added. Imron is a very hard paint used on Fire Trucks I bet it,s not that.
Degrease it with mean green then a heavy mix of laundry detergent.
You might think about wet sanding it with some 320 grit about 3 times. Then step up to 400 grit and wet sand it again 3 times of more. Get it good and smooth before you even think about shooting primer or paint. As far as paint it could of come from a few places. NAPA, body shop supply, el-cheap-po we paint it place, I got a gallon of paint in the garage guy. Get me a gallon of Sherwin Williams Super Paint and My airless sprayer.
I could make it look great. I want to put a great paint job on a demo derby car some day.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

newhere;964417 said:


> mil, why can you not spell or form a basic sentence?


Why don't you go check Dearborn school like O.L.Smith or Dearborn High and check their HI program which is for deaf.

I am sure you know why.

Don't correct my spell they are 100% correct spell. Have you see some members here are spell bad and we don't correct their spell.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i dont understand any of that??? are you deaf? 

with your screenname i just assumed you are a alcoholic and drunk.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

newhere;964542 said:


> i dont understand any of that??? are you deaf?
> 
> with your screenname i just assumed you are a alcoholic and drunk.


ok yes I am deaf.

Well for Milwaukee have you heard about power tools? http://www.milwaukeetool.com/


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Better pictures


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

water colors :laughing: do you need to repaint the whole thing or just touch up


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

ok i didnt mean to sound mean for harassing you about the sentence problem, i know a guy over on lawnsite has a little caption down on the bottom of his to say he is hearing impaired. It really helps out so people dont correct his grammar. So now that we got that little problem cleared up i have to ask the next one, how did you get so dumb? did the last guys you asked this question to tell you to "lick it and tell me what it taste like" ? i cant tell you what kind it is but i can tell you its a lead base paint. that would explain you being so dumb. NO ONE is going to be able to tell you what kind of paint is is by the color!!!!!!!!! its white!!!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

ajslands;964557 said:


> water colors :laughing: do you need to repaint the whole thing or just touch up


No just want paint my bronco with that color it look nice than black.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

and im going to change my screen name to "harbor freight" just to contradict you.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

newhere;964562 said:


> and im going to change my screen name to "harbor freight" just to contradict you.


harbor freight is worse than the dollar store, they have sold me one good thing and thats a chain, everything else i get breaks after the first time. if its a bronco just use spray paint


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

newhere;964560 said:


> ok i didnt mean to sound mean for harassing you about the sentence problem, i know a guy over on lawnsite has a little caption down on the bottom of his to say he is hearing impaired. It really helps out so people dont correct his grammar. So now that we got that little problem cleared up i have to ask the next one, how did you get so dumb? did the last guys you asked this question to tell you to "lick it and tell me what it taste like" ? i cant tell you what kind it is but i can tell you its a lead base paint. that would explain you being so dumb. NO ONE is going to be able to tell you what kind of paint is is by the color!!!!!!!!! its white!!!


For that sig it useless here.

Reason why I ask about paint here. Because I want know what type they use on thier plow trucks. Lot owners here do paint their plow trucks so I thought it good idea to ask them.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

ok call up finish master and ask them what a good hard paint is that will hold up. they will tell you exactly what kind to use but like all of us they arnt going to be able to tell you what kind the old owner used with a picture being the only information.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

spray can on bronco you crazy. It would make double ugly than I would like.

I rather paint with air gun which look little better than cheap dumb spray can.


Well I could try call owner on Tuesday if I have their right phone number.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

take it to a paint shop


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I will bet there is someone around Detroit that will paint a car for $99.
Earl Schieb used to do them all the time ....lol


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

macco it, do all the prep work your self and have them spray it for 300 with material! save you self the headach and beer!


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

Mil, I will chime in again. Single stage urethane is a good durable paint . I have painted a few cars with it and it stands up quite well. You can wet sand it to a very good shine. Omni is a cheaper paint brand that is made by PPG and is decent for novice painters because if you mess up it wont cost you huge money. As far as paint guns, I have several including a $400 dollar SATA, but the cars I painted with a HF $20 special turned out just as good. The guns just don't last, I will use the 1 time for paint and then retire them to primer duty. The key is a strong air compressor that can keep up.
You can ask here or PM me with any questions you have. I am no expert, by any means, but I have painted 5 cars and most were quite acceptable. 
P.S. Don't let the A holes get to you. I have read enough of your posts to respect you and you seem like a good guy..


----------

